# Intersvr ... XP ... ??



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

Will Interlink (intersvr/interlnk) run on a PC with XP ?
Is there some special way to run it ?

Cheers, John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

I have found that Interlink will not run on XP.
XP has extensive restrictions on DoS.

Also that Interlink is not supportd by Dos7.

Cheers, John


----------

